# Cream soap direction



## rahimlee54 (Jan 8, 2010)

Can anyone point me to a good recipe for a basic cream soap, I am been researching and it seems there are quite a few ways to get to an end.  Any difficulty is fine, just need a little direction.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## tyzeitler (Jan 13, 2010)

this yahoo group has lots of info on whipped cream soap making

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Cr ... roup&slk=5

_Recipe and tutorial deleted because it violated Yahoo Cream Soap Group policies. _
now this link has a recipe plus PICTURES very useful if it is the first time you make cream soap. hope this helps


----------



## tyzeitler (Jan 13, 2010)

hhhaha sorry forgot to post the last link

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/h ... cream.html


----------



## flavapor (Apr 9, 2012)

tyzeitler said:
			
		

> hhhaha sorry forgot to post the last link
> 
> http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/h ... cream.html



I have a question about this cream soaping.   If you want to change the ingredients, how do you calculate the lye amounts?  Can you do it on a regular lye calc or is there another way?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 10, 2012)

flavapor - 

You'd have to use a lye calculator which will also calculate for cream soap. Summer Bee Meadow has one.

http://summerbeemeadow.com/content/adva ... quid-soaps


----------



## flavapor (Apr 10, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> flavapor -
> 
> You'd have to use a lye calculator which will also calculate for cream soap. Summer Bee Meadow has one.
> 
> http://summerbeemeadow.com/content/adva ... quid-soaps



Thanks Hazel!   

Oh, I have a counter full of blueberry muffins too!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 11, 2012)

You're welcome!

I don't have blueberry muffins any more. But I did make cinnamon rolls over the weekend.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (May 10, 2012)

This is for sure on my bucket list 8)


----------

